# Solenoids and HO lock and joiner



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone out there have experience with solenoids and aurora lock and joiner tracks? I'm looking to remotely switch service road turnoffs and starter tracks?


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

Look to the model railroad folks for this. More options than you can imagine. Much will be determined by the way the switch performs. If it has a mechanical lock to keep it in place once it is switched, then you can go for the inexpensive solenoid-based types, like Atlas. If the switch is loose, or can move around on its own, then you need something that will hold it in place. Perhaps a stall motor type, that holds its position. Or you could use servo motors. These are not too expensive, and are sold at most RC car/plane shops. They hold position nicely. See model-railroad-hobyist (free online magazine) for an add for a company that sells the servo controllers for switch control.

Good luck! I am looking to do someting similar with A/FX service roar turnoffs, once I find two sets...


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

I have built 2 tracks doing this. If you want info e-mail me. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tom at HO-Models has designed and sold an adapter to hook up under the table switch machines to Junction turn offs without modifying the track. He is still in business but in the process of switching from selling on Ebay to selling direct. Here is a link to his web site on the customs board. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=321247


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the tips and leads


----------

